
14.2M unemployed people: general strike and protests in Brazil today - kpws
http://imgur.com/a/tvXbS
======
kpws
More info here:

[http://www.bbc.com/news/world-latin-
america-39744030](http://www.bbc.com/news/world-latin-america-39744030)

[https://www.theguardian.com/world/2017/apr/28/brazil-
corrupt...](https://www.theguardian.com/world/2017/apr/28/brazil-corruption-
unions-strike-michel-temer-austerity)

[http://www.reuters.com/article/us-brazil-politics-
protests-i...](http://www.reuters.com/article/us-brazil-politics-protests-
idUSKBN17U0EX)

[http://www.nasdaq.com/article/brazils-jobless-rate-sets-
reco...](http://www.nasdaq.com/article/brazils-jobless-rate-sets-record-
for-5th-month-in-march-20170428-00706)

------
binarray2000
> The ShadowStats Alternate US Unemployment Rate for March 2017 is 22.5%.

[http://www.shadowstats.com/alternate_data/unemployment-
chart...](http://www.shadowstats.com/alternate_data/unemployment-charts)

~~~
kesselvon
Shadow stats is also entirely bullshit.

